# Where to get R3 maintenance?



## dtb0004 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's time to get my R3 tuned up. There is an LBS about 5 miles from my house but they do not carry Cervelo bikes. Should I take it there or drive about 25 miles to another shop that sells Cervelo bikes? The only thing I am thinking about is that the shop that is further will have more experience maintaining the R3. Do you think that makes a difference? Both are reputable shops.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There isn't really anything unique or exclusive about the R3 that any reputable shop couldn't handle. Bike maintenance is pretty straightforward unlike a car that may necessitate taking it to a dealership that deals specificly with the brand/model. Most of the maintenance is done on the components that are on the R3. There is nothing you need to maintain on the frame other than keeping it clean.

In fact, you should be able to do your own maintenance. ie. clean the chain and pullies, lube them. Oil pivoting parts on the brake calipers, derailleurs etc. Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

dtb0004 said:


> It's time to get my R3 tuned up. There is an LBS about 5 miles from my house but they do not carry Cervelo bikes. Should I take it there or drive about 25 miles to another shop that sells Cervelo bikes? The only thing I am thinking about is that the shop that is further will have more experience maintaining the R3. Do you think that makes a difference? Both are reputable shops.


I contacted Cervelo about frame warranty and asked them if it is still valid if I take my R3 over to an LBS that doesn't sell Cervelos.
The answer is yes even though they do recommend that work be done by authorized Cervelo dealers.


----------

